
Measuring Mutexes, Spinlocks and How Bad the Linux Scheduler Is - panic
https://probablydance.com/2019/12/30/measuring-mutexes-spinlocks-and-how-bad-the-linux-scheduler-really-is/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21919988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21919988)

